# Slide AM Knacken am/um/im Unterrohr



## mara174 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe seit heute ein Knacken im Bereich des Unterrohrs bei meinem Slide bemerkt.

Hört sich fast so an, als käme das Geräusch aus dem Bereich an/um/in dem Unterrohr.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder hatte jmd. schon einmal das Problem?

Ich würde auch wage und vorsichtig behaupten, dass das Knacken hauptsächlich beim Ausfedern des Dämpfers zu hören ist -kann ein Hinweis sein, muss aber nicht


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab bei mir heut auch  vll. 5 mal so ein kleines Knacken ein Ein oder Ausfedern gehört

Vielleicht hilft das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423946&highlight=radon+knarzenll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (22. Oktober 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei mir heut auch  vll. 5 mal so ein kleines Knacken ein Ein oder Ausfedern gehört



ja das nicht laut, gell!?

Mich hat es aber total genervt.


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja es ist nicht laut, aber mich hat es nicht gestört, weil eig. hab ich es nicht oft gehört. Schau dir mal den Link oben an


----------



## mara174 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hatte den Link vorhin gar nicht gesehen, Danke.

Hm werd mal sehen wie es in Zukunft weitergeht. Wenn es "NUR" daran liegen würde, wär' ja noch "ok" sag ich mal.....


----------



## romanb7 (24. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht kann sich ja Radon mal dazu äussern, bevor wir den Hinterbau rausreißen.
Da ja auch leider meine Mails die ich an P. Wenke geschickt habe nicht beantwortet werden. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja auf diesem Weg eine Lösung/Kontaktaufnahme, auch was meine immernoch quitschende Bremse angeht.


----------



## Max_V (26. Oktober 2011)

Na dann probieren wir mal.

hoffe du bist mir nicht böse...das knacken kommt vom Dämfer odes ist es am Dämpfer? Kann ein Lagerfehler sein..kann ein kleiner Riß sein..

-merk dir deinen PSI-Wert...Luft raus..Dämpfer ausbauen.. mit wenig Luft drinnen komprensieren und auf das knacken achten... wenn dann weisst du jetzt wo!
-Hinterbaulager ausbauen, reinigen, fetten...evt.wechseln
-Beim Einbau genau auf Materialfehler und -brüche achten! LAGER immer vor dem Einbau drehen..usw.

..mehr kann ich dir nicht helfen, deshalb Händler aufsuchen im einen Tag zur Fehlersuche geben, jedoch das Bike am nächsten Tag mitnehmen. Evt. Ersatzteile bestellen lassen und dann erst zum Einbau mit dem Bike wiederkommen, bzw. den Einbau selbst vornehmen.


----------



## romanb7 (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke nicht das das knacken vom Dämpfer kommt, da es nur beim Ausfedern ist.
Ich habe gestern bereits mit dem Servicepartner hier vor Ort telefoniert und der bekommt die Räder nächsten Woche.

Aber auch er meinte, dass es fast unmöglich sein mit Radon Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Da sollte sich Radon wirklich mal Gedanken machen und was ändern.


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2011)

beim slide meiner freundin war auch dieses jämmerliche knacken hatte auch schon alles gmacht wie kettenblattschrauben nachgezogen, rahmen auf risse untersucht usw usw, hat alles nix geholfen, letzt wochend hab ich mal die hinteradschwinge abmontiert um mir die lager mal anzusehen , waren alle ok, ausser die am hauptgelenk (unterhalb der kurbel), da kam scho des rostige wasser rausalso dichtung abbauen , reinigen und neu fetten und wieder montier, mal sehen , am wochend wirds probiert,wenns ned funzt, dann kommen ersmal neue lager rein, und wenns dann immer noch knackt, dann solls gar frecken


----------



## romanb7 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich will da eigentlich ungerne selbst ran, obwohl es mir am liebstenb wäre, da ich dann weiß was gemacht wurde.
Andererseits ist das Rad jetz 6Wochen alt wir sind vll. jetzt 150km gefahren (eigentlich viel zu wenig).
Von daher sollte das schon auf Garantie erledigt werden.
Leider ist ja aber auch so, dass ich zu den Rädern nen Zetteln bekommen hab, wo was von "Inspektion" für 30 angeboten wird.
Dies aber leider nur im Radon Center Bonn.
Und ich fahre sicherlich keine 800km für ne Inspektion, die der Servicepartner sicherlich genauso gut machen kann.


----------



## Kolbenpapst (27. Oktober 2011)

Löse mal ein wenig die untere Dämpferachse und gucke ob sich was tut!
Hatte das Problem auch, war ein Knacken in der total fehl am Platze verbauten "Alu" Lagerbuchse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Ich/Wir werden da erstmal garnix selbst machen.
Der Servicepartner soll auch was zu tun haben und Radon kann für nen bisschen zahlen.
Schließlich ist ja Garantie auf die Räder.


----------



## Kolbenpapst (28. Oktober 2011)

Aha...ok


----------



## Max_V (28. Oktober 2011)

GUT


----------



## romanb7 (28. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> GUT



Damit du ruhe gibst


----------



## Max_V (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich und mein Kupel reparieren alles am Bike bis auf die Dämpfer und Federgabeln selbst aber manchmal hilft halt nur der gute Onkel Dok... äh Mechaniker.


----------



## wolverine56 (28. Oktober 2011)

Fahre das 9.0er 2011. Bei mir waren es zwei defekte Lager. Hatte hier aber mit radon keine Probleme. Binnen einer Woche war das Rad wieder da. 
Knacken an Fullys dürfte aber trotzdem eine unendliche Geschichte sein. Ohne etwas Auszureifen wird heut zu Tage immer neues auf den Markt geworfen. Man fühlt sich als Kunde wie ein Beta Tester von Computer Software.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (29. Oktober 2011)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich und mein Kupel reparieren alles am Bike bis auf die Dämpfer und Federgabeln selbst aber manchmal hilft halt nur der gute Onkel Dok... äh Mechaniker.



Ich würd mir das auch selbst zutrauen, kein Ding, aber wie gesagt, die Räder sind jetzt ca. 4Wochen alt


----------



## Kolbenpapst (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann fahr doch einfach dahin und lass es reparieren.
Hat den Vorteil, dass sich hier nicht andere für Dich den Kopf zerbrechen müssen


----------



## romanb7 (15. November 2011)

Also, wir waren Samstag mal beim Servicepartner, knacken war allerdings nicht da.....
Naja, aber wie sich herraus gestellt, is das alles nicht so einfach.

ICH muss jetzt im Vorraus mit Radon klären, ob die Mängel/Probleme die an den Rädern sind vom SP auf Garantie erledigt werden dürfen und die Kosten übernommen werden.
Dann zahl ich die Rechnung beim
SP und hol mir die Kohle bei Radon wieder...... Wenn das aber genauso lange dauert wie die Beantwortung von Emails......


----------



## s4shhh (16. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Also, wir waren Samstag mal beim Servicepartner, knacken war allerdings nicht da.....
> Naja, aber wie sich herraus gestellt, is das alles nicht so einfach.
> 
> ICH muss jetzt im Vorraus mit Radon klären, ob die Mängel/Probleme die an den Rädern sind vom SP auf Garantie erledigt werden dürfen und die Kosten übernommen werden.
> ...


Darauf würde ich mich garnicht einlassen....der Servicepartner sollte doch nen guten Draht zu Radon haben und das klären können....


----------



## romanb7 (16. November 2011)

Richtig!
Wir haben die Bikes dann auch wieder mitgenommen, weil uns die Abwicklung mit Radon zu unorganisiert schien.
Ich werd mal in Bonn anrufen und mal fragen wie wir da nun verfahren wollen/sollen.

Der SP hat das knacken gehört, hat sich bei meinem die Bremse angeschaut.
Es sind ja im Grunde keine weltbewegenden Sachen.
Bloß sollten die bei einem nichtmal 3 Monate alten Bike behoben werden.


----------



## mara174 (16. November 2011)

Hm stimmt eigtl...

Wenn ich nen Fernseher von S*NY bei Sat*rn gekauft habe und möchte ihn auf Garantie reparieren lassen, wende ich mich auch an den Laden wo ich ihn gekauft habe und nicht an S*NY...

Aber in dem Fall haben wir die Räder  bei Radon in Bonn direkt "S*ONY" und nicht beim Servicepartner "Sat*rn" gekauft.

Deshalb hat er sich wohl so verhalten, weil für ihn ja eh nichts bei rausspringt, also warum sich Arbeit machen und das mit Bonn klären..


----------



## romanb7 (16. November 2011)

Aussage aus Bonn war grad: "Inspektion machen lassen und meist wird es dabei behoben entweder beim SP oder in Bonn" 
Aussage vom SP: "Inspektion kost 25â¬ und mit dem knacken schauen wir mal"


----------



## mara174 (16. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Aussage aus Bonn war grad: "Inspektion machen lassen und meist wird es dabei behoben entweder beim SP oder in Bonn"
> Aussage vom SP: "Inspektion kost 25â¬ und mit dem knacken schauen wir mal"



Also kÃ¼mmern wir uns selbst drum... Mir wird das langsam zu doof...


----------



## Dackelmann (16. November 2011)

also als ich da ein Knarzen hatte, ist mir ne Woche dannach der Rahmen zerbrochen, würde vllt. mal durchchecken, ob kleine Risse im lack oder ähnliches sind....


----------



## mara174 (16. November 2011)

Dackelmann schrieb:


> also als ich da ein Knarzen hatte, ist mir ne Woche dannach der Rahmen zerbrochen, würde vllt. mal durchchecken, ob kleine Risse im lack oder ähnliches sind....



Oha...also wir werden Zuhause mal das 3. Zimmer aufräumen und da dann mal die Räder unter die Lupe nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (16. November 2011)

Dackelmann schrieb:


> also als ich da ein Knarzen hatte, ist mir ne Woche dannach der Rahmen zerbrochen, würde vllt. mal durchchecken, ob kleine Risse im lack oder ähnliches sind....



Naja wenn es soweit ist, muss Radon spätestens dann tätig werden. Sie könnten es ja aber auch günstiger haben.


----------



## mara174 (22. Februar 2012)

Wie geil ist es Slide zu fahren ohne Knacken!!!

Lag wohl gestern nur an der Temperatur ð


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Februar 2012)

Wollen wir es hoffen, das es über die Saison bei keinem knackt


----------



## mara174 (14. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> beim slide meiner freundin war auch dieses jämmerliche knacken hatte auch schon alles gmacht wie kettenblattschrauben nachgezogen, rahmen auf risse untersucht usw usw, hat alles nix geholfen, letzt wochend hab ich mal die hinteradschwinge abmontiert um mir die lager mal anzusehen , waren alle ok, ausser die am hauptgelenk (unterhalb der kurbel), da kam scho des rostige wasser rausalso dichtung abbauen , reinigen und neu fetten und wieder montier, mal sehen , am wochend wirds probiert,wenns ned funzt, dann kommen ersmal neue lager rein, und wenns dann immer noch knackt, dann solls gar frecken



Gibt's diesbezüglich was neues?


Sent from my (e)i(er)Phone


----------



## Robster2310 (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte das gleiche Problem. Hatte jedes Lager in der Hand, sahen alle gut aus.
Nach dem Zusammenbau meldete sich das gleiche nervige Knacken am Unterrohr....

Jetzt hab ich die extern verlegten Zugführungen nachgezogen... Kein Sch....ß, das Knacken ist weg!!!!!

Probierts mal aus....

Gruß
Robster


----------



## mara174 (19. März 2012)

Ja, mein Schatz hat am Wochenende die Schrauben von den Lagern gelöst und wieder festgezogen. Seitdem ist es komplett weg!

Sachen gibt's, was 

Denke, dass es viele unterschiedliche Knack"formen" gibt und dementsprechend auch viele andere Lösungsansätze!


----------



## siebenacht (20. März 2012)

Robster2310 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte das gleiche Problem. Hatte jedes Lager in der Hand, sahen alle gut aus.
> Nach dem Zusammenbau meldete sich das gleiche nervige Knacken am Unterrohr....
> ...



So bin jetzt auch im Knackwahnfieber.
Habe dann mal am WE dann die Sitzstrebe von der Wippe getrennt, da hier ein merkliches Spiel war und dann hatte ich auch das rechte Lager in der Hand im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Naja zumindest das Innenleben des Lagers hatte ich in der Hand. Der Außenring des Lagers steckte noch schön brav fest in der Sitzstrebe und wollte nur nach viel probieren, überlegen, google´n und Dremeleinsatz dann nach gefühlten 5 Stunden raus. Das Einpressen der Lager hat dann nur 10 Minuten gedauert.

Dann leider die Ernüchterung, das Knacken ist jetzt weniger, aber nicht weg. Wenn der Hinterbau stark einfedert, knackt es weiterhin. 

@ Robster2310
Was meinst Du mit "extern verlegten Zugführungen nachgezogen"??

Gruß 78


----------



## Robster2310 (20. März 2012)

@ Robster2310
Was meinst Du mit "extern verlegten Zugführungen nachgezogen"??

Gruß 78[/quote]


----------



## Robster2310 (20. März 2012)

Ich meinte damit die Inbussschrauben an den Kunstoffhalterungen für die Zug/Leitungsverlegung am Ober/Unterrohr.

(Sorry, ich war mit der Zitierfunktion etwas überfordert...;o) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (21. März 2012)

@ Robster2310
Du hast wohl ein neueres Slide. Bei meinem 2010er gibt es leider keine Kunstoffhalterungen für die Zug/Leitungsverlegung am Ober/Unterrohr.


----------



## zest (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches knackproblem beim stage diva meiner mutter.

erst war ich ratlos 
dann hab ich etwas im forum gesucht
und 
die pedalen gefettet
das tretlager gefettet
alle schrauben nachgezogen
den steuersatz kontrolliert
usw.

hat alles nichts gebracht

das knacken/quietschen war immer noch da.


dann habe ich eine dose "antiqietsch für muttis fahrrad" in die hände bekommen (weißes sprühfett mit ptfe)
und damit alle lager an der schwinge gefettet (auf die bremsscheibe aufpassen) -> keine geräusche mehr

ich vermute das vielleicht etwas von der lackierung aneinander gerieben hat


vielleicht hab ich damit ja dem einen oder anderen geholfen


----------



## LotusElise (25. März 2012)

mein neues Slide AM 10.0 hat nach ca. 200km auch angefangen, Knackgeräusche beim Belasten / Einfedern zu machen. 
Nach Studium dieses Threads habe ich diverse Ansätze probiert, geholfen hat bei mir der Tipp, die Schrauben aller Lager des Hinterbaus zunächst ein wenig zu lösen und neu anzuziehen (mit 8Nm für die kleinen und 12Nm für die großen Lager gemäß Radon-Angaben).


----------



## Themeankitty (25. März 2012)

LotusElise schrieb:


> mein neues Slide AM 10.0 hat nach ca. 200km auch angefangen, Knackgeräusche beim Belasten / Einfedern zu machen.
> Nach Studium dieses Threads habe ich diverse Ansätze probiert, geholfen hat bei mir der Tipp, die Schrauben aller Lager des Hinterbaus zunächst ein wenig zu lösen und neu anzuziehen (mit 8Nm für die kleinen und 12Nm für die großen Lager gemäß Radon-Angaben).




Hinterbau:  
 Hauptlager(6er Imbus): 12 Nm
 Kettenstrebenlager: 10Nm
 restliche Lager: 8 Nm

Hab ich auch so gemacht, hab bisher kein Knacken gehabt


----------



## Maxsch (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mein Slide 5.0 jetzt seit etwa 3 Wochen und bin ~500km gefahren - und es hat die letzten Kilometer sehr nervig geknackt!
Ich hatte den Eindruck dass es von den Gelenken beim Dämpfer kommt, also zerlegt und siehe da, das Gelenk mit dem das Oberteil vom Dämpfer befestigt ist sieht ziemlich mies aus.
Ich denke mal so soll das nicht sein oder?!


----------



## romanb7 (2. Mai 2012)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Slide 5.0 jetzt seit etwa 3 Wochen und bin ~500km gefahren - und es hat die letzten Kilometer sehr nervig geknackt!
> Ich hatte den Eindruck dass es von den Gelenken beim Dämpfer kommt, also zerlegt und siehe da, das Gelenk mit dem das Oberteil vom Dämpfer befestigt ist sieht ziemlich mies aus.
> Ich denke mal so soll das nicht sein oder?!



Also wir haben bei mara174 auch die Bolzen der Dämpferbefestigung rausgehabt. Die sahen nicht so aus.
Das ganze nen bissi sauber gemacht und neu gefettet, seitdem ist Ruhe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2012)

Das schaut so aus, als ob Wasser eingedrungen wäre. Es ist offenbar vorher gar nicht gefettet gewesen und durch das Putzen ist Wasser eingedrungen. 

Ich würde bei Radon nachfragen. Nach 3 Wochen sollte das so NICHT ausschauen dürfen.

Schraube und Buchse von Radon neu zuschicken lassen und gut ist.


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Mai 2012)

Meins sah nach wenigen Monaten auch nicht so aus, schreib Radon an !


----------



## Maxsch (2. Mai 2012)

Bisher bin ich damit nur 1 mal bei wirklich miesem Wetter unterwegs gewesen, aber hat scheinbar gereicht.
Ich denke auch dass da vorher keinerlei Schmierung vorhanden war, es ist schließlich richtig trocken und es war etwas Pulver, vermutlich Abrieb vom Stahl, vorhanden.
Ich frage mich nur ob ich H&S kontaktieren soll (da hab eich es ja gekauft) oder Radon?
Danke schonmal für die schnellen und passenden Antworten.


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2012)

Beide kontaktieren, die werden das schon intern hinbekommen.


----------



## Robster2310 (2. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Beide kontaktieren, die werden das schon intern hinbekommen.


 
Ich würde HS kontaktieren, mit denen hast Du einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.... Wie war das nochmal: "Wer will was, von wem, wo raus?".....


----------



## Kolbenpapst (2. Mai 2012)

So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, war es wohl nicht fest genug geschraubt.
Denn die Hülse hat sich um den Bolzen gedreht, was sie eigentlich nicht sollte!
Dafür ist ja eigentlich die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge da!
Hatte da auch mal ein Knacken... festgezogen und weg war es.


----------



## Maxsch (2. Mai 2012)

Was soll sich da eigentlich wo drin bewegen?
Also die Schraube soll sich nicht in dieser Welle drehen die oben durch den Dämpfer geht wie man auf meinem 2ten Bild sehen kann? So ist es ja bei mir scheinbar gelaufen..
Soll sich diese Welle die durch den Dämpfer geht dort oben im Dämpfer drehen?
Tut mir Leid wenn ich eine vielleicht etwas doofe Frage stelle aber ich kenne mich mit Fullys und Dämpfern noch nicht aus.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

die Drehung soll durch die Lagerbuchsen am Dämpfer (eine oben und eine unten) ermöglicht werden. Wenn Du den Teil der im Dämpfer steckt nicht drehen kannst ist das falsch.
Auf diesem Foto kannst Du gut die obere Lagerbuchse sehen:




Wenn Du den Bolzen, der in dieser Buchse geführt ist nicht drehen kannst, dann hat die Lagerschale "gefressen" - also das Lager ist blockiert.

Und, dreht sich was? 

Auf den Fotos sieht man klar, dass sich der Lagerbolzen um die Schraube gedreht hat, bzw. dort sehr stake Reibung aufgetreten ist, das darf nicht passieren.
Vermutlich waren die Schrauben nicht fest genug angezogen - was mic hbei Radon nicht wundern würde - bei mir waren auch so einige Schrauben nicht fest angezogen, und das obwohl ich das erste Rad zurück geben musste, weil dort auch einiges nicht gepaßt hat.

Grüße


----------



## Maxsch (2. Mai 2012)

Gut danke dann habe ich die Antwort von Kolbenpapst richtig verstanden.
Das heißt wohl ich habe ein Problem denn das Teil sitzt bombenfest!
Habe es mit einer Rohrzange (natürlich mit entsprechendem Schutz um keine Kratzer zu machen) versucht und es lässt sich nur minimal bewegen.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juni 2012)

So mein Knacken ist jetzt nach Wechsel fast aller Lager weg. Ein Lager der beiden großen Lager an der Umlenkwippe drehte sich von Hand gar nicht mehr, war wohl die Ursache des Knackens. Der Hinterbau ist gleich viel fluffiger. Jetzt fehlt noch der Tausch des Hauptlagers, aber dafür muss ich die Kurbel rausbauen.

Der Lagerwechsel ist auch nicht schwer, wenn man erstmal raus hat, wie es geht und alle Lager noch heile sind und man auch noch das richtige Tool zum Lagerwechsel hat. Wenn ein Lager schon erbröselt ist, wird es dann kniffliger. Ein Lager (Wippe-Sitzstrebe) kam beim Abschrauben der Sitzstrebe von der Wippe gleich entgegen. Den noch eingepressten Außenring des Lagers musste ich vorsichtig rausfräsen.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (8. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist wieder alles gut, lag am Dämpfer, habe den eingeschickt und nach 2 Wochen hatte ich ihn zurück und das Knacken war weg


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (9. Juni 2012)

Bei mir sah das nach nach einer Saison auch so aus, der eigentliche Lagerbolzen ließ sich überhaupt nicht in den Gleitbuchsen bewegen und konnte nur gewaltsam entfernt werden. Ich habe jetzt Huber-Buchsen drin, die sparen sogar nochmal 23g und sehen besser aus... und es bewegt sich!


----------



## Maxsch (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir auch mal überlegen! (wenns wieder Probleme macht)
Gewicht sparen ist natürlich immer gut und wenn es dazu noch besser hält...


----------



## wolverine56 (27. Juni 2012)

Die Lager am Slide sind zu 90 Prozent für Knacken verantwortlich. Mittlerweile habe ich seit einem Jahr bei insgesamt 75000 HM den 2. Satz an Lagern drinnen. Kulanterweise wurde mir bei der ersten Reklamation als ich das Bike eingesendet habe, gleich ein 2. Satz mitgesendet, so dass ich Satz 2 selbst einbauen konnte. 
Wer fit im Schrauben ist sollte sie sowieso ab und an ausbauen und kontrollieren.


----------



## kevinphillip (24. Juli 2012)

HALLO ;;; WIE BEKOMME ICH DIE LAGER RAUS WAS FÜR EIN TOOL BRAUCHE ICH DAFÜR ::: UND WAS FÜR LAGER HABT IHR GENOMMEN  DIE VON H UND s ??? da kostet der komplette satz ja hunder euro ???
mfg werner


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Juli 2012)

Diese Frage würde mich auch interessieren !


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juli 2012)

Das sind aber mehrere Fragen.
Hier gibt es Infos zu den Lagern und den Drehmomenten: SLIDE Hinterbau Lager Wartung.
Ich habe die Ersatzlager beim regionalen Kugellagerspezialisten besorgt und dann mit diesem Tool gewechselt: RRP Rapid Racer Products - Lager Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug. Man braucht dann für dieses Tool noch die passenden Adapterkits 1 und 11: RRP Rapid Racer Products - Adapterkits für Lagerpresse. Damit geht es wirklich einfach, wenn das Lager noch nicht zerbröselt ist. Bei Bedarf, ick hab noch ein Adapterkit 1 übrig.

Gruß 78


----------

